# Frogs-50% Hobby Lobby



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I was Hobby Lobby yesterday and noticed they had pretty good sized frog statues for 50% off. These would be a nice addition if you have a swamp thing. They are bright green but with the talent on the forum I'm sure someone would have tips on how to make them nasty looking.


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Might have to check those suckers out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Went ahead and picked one up for my witches. My camera phone sucks but I'll try and get you a picture.  They also arnt that bad at all when it comes to re-painting them.


----------

